# "auto perform" bei xchat



## LehrerLempel (6. Februar 2002)

Moin,
ich wollt mal fragen obs beim Xchat auch so ne "perform" Funktion gibts wie bei mIRC für Win.
Also bei connect, sofort dieverse commands ausführen (div. channs joinen, Qauth...) ich hab da noch nischts gefunden 

Oder muss ma dazu extra en Plugin coden ?


mfg LehrerLempel


----------

